# Ontario Sucks



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey, I am a proud Ontarian, but this is funny!

[YOUTUBE]RLMkV7VyPns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Can't watch it at work, but the Worms *are* very funny lads.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

i can't watch it at the moment either,but i agree with the thread title

Bobby


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm gonna leave this one alone.

BTW, the Worms from Edmonton???


----------

